# 2ft plus WET snow



## doccafs (Dec 17, 2009)

_Ok I am in S E PA and we got the double slam. I would like to know how the rest of the plow world handles the deep wet snow. In my area we got 26inches 2 weeks ago and now got around 28 to 32 in the area. I snow plow both lots and driveways. One driveway is up hill (steep) with turns only got 80 feet then I was in a drift 4 feet deep and could not go any further, I was pushing to the left and right on each pass all the way up the 80 feet, only to be stopped by the deep snow with ice under it. I ran chains this time. The other driveway is down hill and it has turns also. This on I had to get pulled out.

The question is--- How do other guys handle this? Wet Snow 24+ inches with ice under it.

Every one was told to stay off the road, I had to stay and make sure are Fire Station was open and the Fire Trucks were able to respond to calls. I have been plowing for over 28 years and never seen a snow this wet this deep. _


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Raise plow and sheer off first layer and then do the last layer or plow with the storm


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Use 4L and you need tire chain for that. 


You be able push that snow if you have tire chains plus 1,500 pound in bed for more traction.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

get a case IH STX530 quad


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

albhb3;1003384 said:


> get a case IH STX530 quad


YA! that'll do it. 

(I think he's looking for realistic advice and suggestions)

I'd say pick the plow up some and try and clear the driveway in different "levels" so your not trying to take 24"+ of heavy wet snow all at once, instead your taking about half that or maybe a little more. And I'd run as much ballast as possible. When the snow is that deep and heavy, the heavier your plow truck the better for traction and pushing power. Just keep an eye on trans temp so you don't cook it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

time for a skidsteer or loader lol, but on a serious note, (and i have limited experience with plows), any time i am faced with this type of situation, i start by making a space, then pulling a amount of snow out/down, and back dragging it, then pushing to the side. unfortunately a 4 foot drift may be too much for your plow/truck, also i would try my damnedest to get through and push down hill, let the weight of your truck to the pushing, and let the ice underneath work for you. also, just to point out, i think with this you are at a disadvantage with the diesel, too much torque on the ice makes traction hard (a lesson i recently learned)


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You can't take 26" of wet snow in levels. Once you drive on it you got problems. Plus if you don't move it out of the way you'll get stuck on what you leave behind. I'm sure with that much snow there are places that a plow on a pickup just won't work, especially on steep hills. You need a V-plow or a skid steer or something with a large blower on it.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Plow with the storm


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Steep uphill driveways it's often better to back up as far as you can and push down. Keep doing that until you get to the top. Chains are a must, run on all fours if you got 'em. I do agree with WIpensfan, driving on wet snow does make a tough mess to clean up, but better than having a huge pile in front of your pickup and trying to push it up hill.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Why cant you plow with the storm


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

ajslands;1003479 said:


> Why cant you plow with the storm


Sounds like he's past that point. Think he said everyone was ordered off the roads.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ordered off the road is for people with out plows.
He had the right idea of plowing it at an angle ,but snow like that you can't let it buildup.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

dont plow uphill


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

try to Keep up with it....It was a two part storm here....7-8 on the 1st rd...then 10-11 on the 2nd....2nd rd prob all fell in 5-6 hrs....never saw snow fall that heavy in my life.....the driveways i just back up and push down a few times.....i dont really like to do that layer stuff....usally packs the snow down and you cant scrape it well......i did not have much a problem with my 2500 gmc.....just took alot of half blades also.....


----------



## doccafs (Dec 17, 2009)

I run tire chains on the rear. took a set for a large truck and cut them down to fit my tires the bigger chains work good and have not broke like the smaller link chains do. I have a smaller set for the front for the front but had to give them up for a fire truck that broke a side chain. The one driveway I called a friend that had a snowblower for his JohnDeere and he got it opened he still got stuck and I pulled him out 2 times due to ice, he is not getting chains. I just never got into up or down hill driveways with this much wet snow. These 2 snow were bad but this last one took the cake every one I talked to had problems. 
I am a officer with a local fire company and after the local township and town called a snow emergency I had to get a crew and stay at the fire house. I have that wrote in to my contracts so no one gets mad plus I give every one a call and let them know what is going on, I try to keep every one covered or help them get a snow plow coming in when I cant get to them. Nest year I plan on having 3 trucks running plows, This is why we have children and teach them young. 

Wish it paid me to up grade my plow to a v plow or even a snowblower. 

oh and yes my old gasser pushed alot of snow in its day at least I have the same set up now other then the diesel. Any one selling a v blade? any style truck, I will have to make mounts for my truck any way.


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

V plow, new tires, full hopper of salt.


Been clearing drives for a real estate company. Its now a week after the storms. So these driveways have 20-30" of wet heavy snow. This is the first time I have ever actually used my plow in V mode. Normally I just take use of scoop mode.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Well you just got your first experence plowing a real snow storm ! Now you are getting a better idea of what is really going on with this plowing. Anyone can plow 6" of fluff on paved parking lots its a no brainer . And that is what 95% of what you see on YouTube is plowing and they would be in the exact same mess as you where................................ no question about that, As they have never tryed to do what you did either! That much wet snow and the incline of the driveway, is a real bit*h; and I would say your best bet; may have been to back up into it as far as your truck would go; and plow it down hill. If you have chains and lots of ballast in the rear, and just got a good run at it and tryed backing up into it with your plow all the way up . You would probably have surprised yourself how far you would have made it up in there, and not that much chance of getting stuck; As when it wont go anymore uphill; it will almost always come back down the hill?? Of course this is the exact situation where a V plow is a huge advantage, to open it up, so you could then windrow from the opening you just made. I agree with the boys that driving over snow does create a potential problems but I take cuts on high drifts all the time and it works for us.
You also gotta realize that the truck has a limit of what you can do with it especially UPHILL with a base of ice????? I think if you had chained up and had the correct ballast you could have backed in there and started to whack away at it a little at a time.............. my grandmother used to quote an old peom about a little train that kept saying " I think I can , I think I can................. good luck

footnote; back up in high range with all it has; and then drop into low range; to start the actual plowing just a thought?????And of course the best advice is what everyone is giving you instead of asking what technique is the best to plow 3ft of snow you should be listening to the advice to NOT let it get that far ahead of you get the heck up and get out there and plow "WITH the STORM" ??????????


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

plow with the storm . take small bites . i tell my guys its a truck not a bull dozer. the last storm was the hardest storm ive ever plowed . first storm my 2 stroke toro couldnt handle


----------



## doccafs (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I have done my time in snow storms 3 ft or more in the past, more then once went a 7 or 8 days plowing and sleeping in the truck during and after storms that hit my end of PA. 1982 or 83 & 1996 or 97 we got slammed but yea it was not this wet. I am sure this season is not over, keep hearing people talk about the 42 inch snow that is coming, some of the new channels and radio stations are talking about it also. must be in the farmers almanac.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

CARDOCTOR;1004695 said:


> plow with the storm . take small bites . i tell my guys its a truck not a bull dozer. the last storm was the hardest storm ive ever plowed . first storm my 2 stroke toro couldnt handle


i agree with every part of your statement on this one doc :salute:


----------

